# Ok So Just Checking



## asastorm (Dec 3, 2016)

Well I understand the nitrogen cycle and the basics. what I'm supposed to do is drop some fish flakes in and ammonia is produced than somehow bacteria show up and eat it. But where does the bacteria come from same for nitrites. Also is ammonium like nitrates and only deadly in large amounts? Also for 6 piranhas my cousins say 55 gallons but I say 120 which is correct


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I had 5 in a 55 for a short time... worked until they got to about 3". After territory disputes and other issues, I got rid of all but 1. A 120 is a great size if you plan on keeping them all.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Go with biggest tank possible !! 
As for cycle , you can fish or fishless cycle! for fishless get yourself piece of shrimp or tilapia fillet and drop it to tank , Get yourself bacteria in bottle (fluval cycle which i am using now) add every day by instructions on bottle . Check parms with test kit or wait untill your water turns white then clean sudenly , change 10% water and your should be ready for fish . 
I am in 7th day of cycling with tilapia and cycle , so far so good.


----------

